# Add-on Codes and Modifier 76



## JC Gandy (Dec 29, 2009)

When using add-on codes, should the applicable add-on code be placed on one line of the claim with appropriate duts or should the add-on code be put on the claim along with modifier -76?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 29, 2009)

you would not use the 76 modifier as that is for a reapeated service not a procedure performed a second time in the same session at a separate area of the body.  I know that some do advocate the use of units however I have observed in side by side comparison a much higher reimbursement using separate line items with the 59.  If you have obnly one add on code then you need no modifier.  I also agree that by definition you really do not need any modifier with multiple add on codes , however most payer will deny duplicate line items without the 59.  Just my 2 cents here.


----------

